# What's your plastic of choice?



## jwaggenspack (Jan 19, 2011)

You're fishing in the bay for reds and specs..... you have no plastics, what 3 packages will you be picking up before heading out?


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Easy for me, Texas Trout Killers. Get Pumpkinseed/Chart, Pumpkinseed White, Chart, and Firetiger/Orange tail. That's the 3 I always keep on hand. Get a corky fatboy though to if you have some spare money.


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

jwaggenspack said:


> You're fishing in the bay for reds and specs..... you have no plastics, what 3 packages will you be picking up before heading out?


 Easy for me:
Morning Glory ( black/chart) Bass Assissin
Pearl/Chart sand eel
roach/green sand eel:ac550:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Kelly Wiggler, red / white tail. Glo / chartruese tail.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

jwaggenspack said:


> You're fishing in the bay for reds and specs..... you have no plastics, what 3 packages will you be picking up before heading out?


The truth is that there is not all the lures they are listing are going to work. Sometimes there are certian lures that work at certain times and in certain bay systems. Like such as chicken on a chain paddle tail and plum and chart jerk bait always work really well in the matagorda bay system for me but everybody has there own preferences.
So first of all what bay system are you fishing? Secondly you may want to talk to one of the guides in that area and see what there favorite colors to use and at what times and what water color.

But you cant go wrong with new penny shrimp

Tight lines


----------



## devand (Jun 9, 2010)

TTF trout killer- plumtreuse
Brown Devil Eye- glow
TTF killer flats minnow- plum w/ chartruese tail
I love gulp but it doesnt last for shat and it stinks to high heaven.


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Visa.........sorry couldn't stop myself


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

morning glory ttf


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

This is an ever-evolving answer for me, right now I would go with an exude jerk bait in new penny, rootbeer gulp jerk shad and the white gulp shrimp (flounder,drum bait primarily). A month from now I can almost guarantee I will have a different answer.


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Kelly Wigglers are back and have some awesome baits. Good action, all the new popular colors and some that havent been introduced before, and the best thing about them is they LAST. You can catch 20 trout on a single plastic if you use a drop of super glue when you set it on your jig head. Tough baits with great action.


----------



## bhdrummer2011 (Nov 15, 2010)

ttk2 s morning glory
ttk2 s laguna glass
saltwater assassin sea chad glow/chart
STRAWBERRY CORKEY


----------



## RJustice (May 28, 2008)

3 packages of Bass Assassin 4" chartruse/woodpecker. What I don't use I would sell to my buddies that are not catching fish. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

3 bags of Tidal Surge tails in red shad.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Flats Minnows- Roach or East Beast are my go-to
TTK2- Morning Glory or anything dark
Down South lures- Great all around tail for a variety of situations


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Bass Assasin with the slit rigged weedless 1/16 oz jig head

Hoagie Bull Minnow rigged with a regular wide gap 1/8 oz jig head

Favorite Colors: red/white, morning glory, pearl/chartr, pumpk seed/chartr


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Chicke-on-a-Chain.............reds, trout, flounder, summer, winter, shallow or deep!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

For years the plastic of choice for me while fishing for trout was bass assassin but since I started throwing the Big Nasty voodoo shad I have found a new front runner. It just flat out catches fish. If I had 1 color it would be red shad. When fishing for redfish it would be a gulp. Color doesnt matter much for gulps in my opinion.


----------



## waden4trout (Nov 9, 2007)

brown lure devil eye green and char
tx roach sand eel
brown lure devil eye pink


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

TTK2 morning glory
TTK2 texas roach
Assassin chandleur island or chicken on a chain


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Trout Killer IIs in plum/chart then a lighter color... Then some type of in between dark/light paddle-tail, most likely killer flats minnow or hustler (just started trying those)...


----------



## Jess (May 18, 2008)

Here is my number one choice.:cheers:










After that, it will probably be a brown lure pearl and chartreuse, or a ttf strawberry white.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

TTF KFMXL Texas Roach

TTF KFMXL pumpkinseed/white/chartreuse

TTF HH Geaux Gleaux


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Deadly Dudley Terror Tail or Jr. - Blue Moon / chartreuse tail

H&H split tail Beetle or Cocahoe - Avocado/red flake/ chartreuse tail

TTF KFM or Bass Assassin Sea Shad - LSU


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

TTF Phat Tuesday


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Morning Glories.........sand eel w/ chart.tails
Red Flash Bass ***'ns
red/wh.tail Stanley wedge Tails 3.5"


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Mirrolure makes this paddle-tail lure that I love and hate for the same reason (do not know what it's called)... Almost every day after work I grab a brew from da sto and head down to the river and fish around the boat ramp and the lure, dark body/chart tail) has really produced from trout to about a 15" white bass... It has a real narrow body (with great detail) which I hate because it's almost flat and catches resistance in the air, and also is very light which means I can't launch it as far as other lures... But I suspect the narrow body also allows for more resistance on the paddle-tail which I feel allows more vibration from the tail (which I love)... You sit that sucker on the bottom and pull up and it vibrates big-time, like you're reeling a spoon almost... I just can't stand casting it even in a light breeze, which is why it wouldn't be in my top three out *on* the water, but at the boat ramp with decent wind-protection I love it...


----------



## jwaggenspack (Jan 19, 2011)

strictly galveston bay, thanks for all the responses, im going to academy to empty my wallet, any other suggestions?


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

Kellys.good plastic,good lure,always worked for me,no reason to switch.and good people


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

Kelly Wiggler Paddle Tail 4" (Electric Grape)
Norton Sand Eel (Pumpkin Pearl)
Norton Bull Minnow (Pumpkin w/Chartreuse Tail)


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*This!*

HMMM!


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

#1 TTK in Texas Roach
#2 TTK2 in Laguna Glass
#3 Hackberry Hustler in Morning Glory.


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

1. Pink Fatboy Corky
2. Rootbeer Gold Gulp jerkshad
3. Key lime pie Gamblers

That three way combination is guaranteed to bring home some fish!


----------



## out_fishin69 (Jun 17, 2008)

3 packs of bull minnows pump/char


----------



## 51 King (Nov 30, 2010)

voodoo nortan sand ell jr.


----------



## Pez Fuerte (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm gonna go with 1) margarita sand eels, 2) punkinseed/chart. Hackberry Hustler, and 3) anything Texas Roach....but it's hard to narrow down to three!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

5" Assassin in Cajun Croaker
Sand Eel Jr. Pumpkinseed Cht.
Kelly Wiggler Motor Oil


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Off colored water - plum chartreuse trout killer
Slightly stained - pumpkin white chartreuse trout killer
Clear water - red gold shiner bass assassin or Sabine machine trout killer


----------



## SaltyHank (Dec 17, 2010)

These guys got u coverd bud! Good fishin to ya!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

None...Plugs only.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

jwaggenspack said:


> strictly galveston bay, thanks for all the responses, im going to academy to empty my wallet, any other suggestions?


Yeah, go to Marburgers instead.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

TTF


----------

